# Ultra InflamX anyone?



## panda

Has anyone tried this product by Metagenics?
http://www.metagenics.com/products/detail.asp?pid=572

I'm trying the naturopath route.  She has me taking fish oil, the Ultra InflamX and an elimination diet (no wheat, no raw veggies, no dairy, no processed food, no sugar, no caffeine).  The diet thing is temporary...I feel like I know what my body does well on at this point.

My Crohns is not severe.  I was off meds for a couple of years actually & just went back on Pentasa last summer.  On a daily basis I"m fine but I feel like i'm on thin ice- too much stress or overindulgence  & I'm back to a flare.  My goal right now is to gradually reduce the pentasa, give my intestines time to heal & hopefully go off meds again.  So I'm wondering if anyone has experience with the InflamX product- is it just a nutritional substitute or have you found it to actually help with the inflammation?  Have you used it long-term or as part of a short-term program?  Amount?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

hi Panda  i don't think i welcomed you when you first joined, sorry.

i've never heard of that supplement, nor tried anything like it.. have you noticed any benefit since you started taking it?


----------



## panda

hi dingbat, thanks for the welcome 
I've been feeling great- lots of energy.  I think I was severely lacking protein in my diet, & it's got alot of that.  But it's hard to say b/c I've also changed my diet.  It's only been 1 week, so I'll let you know how it goes.  It's expensive though, so I have to decide if I want to commit to it or not.


----------



## Guest

lol i think i could do with an energy injection! it gets to tea-time and i'm already thinking about my bed...

i'm really pleased something is helping you... maybe it's a combination of what you're taking and what you're doing re diet. shame you have to pay for it yourself tho.


----------



## realtormatt

I have tried it, it seemed to help some, but it was more expenses than the benefit for me.  I only tried it for a month and a half so that may not been long enough, plus I was flaring a good bit.  Might be a helpful maintenance therapy when things are under control.  It has a lot of L-Glutamine in it.


----------



## 15cats

Works great for me but I follow the diet religiously.  Been in a total remission for 2 months.  Steriods, 6mp, Asacol, myfortic...none of them worked.  I believe there is a major correlation between what I eat and my Crohn's severety.  The diet seems very limited at first but I've developed some great recipes.  Happy to help anyone else with their diet.  Best wishes!


----------



## lancelot

*amazement*

I'm quite shocked at how many people don't fully understand the disease...even the ones that have it!?

Panda (and anyone else reading this that hasn't), if you haven't already gotten a food allergies test ordered by your MD, do yourself a favor and find that out...it could save you a lot of troubles in the future, whether you have an IBD or not!  In canada, I think this test is free of charge (covered by your provincial healthcare), not sure anywhere else in the world.  Most people are allergic to milk products (as humans weren't meant to consume milk from another animal), however, there may be something simple that you're allergic to that is causing some of your troubles.

It's also worth getting a comprehensive stool diagnostic test ordered by Genova Diagnostics (used to be Great Smokies Lab) by your Naturopath to make sure your issue isn't a simple bacterial infection.

Something else worth noting, if you live in a smaller town that doesn't see a lot of Crohn's and they diagnose you with it, if they didn't biopsy your ileum to test for MAP infection while they were doing your colonoscopy...if you go on prednisone, and it makes you really ill, ask for them to biopsy your ileum to test for a MAP infection (MAP can be tested in stool, but it's very complicated and often the test results are inaccurate).  MAP can simulate Crohn's very closely, and the prednisone issue is a big indicator (so my G.I. team has told me).  MAP is floating around the "net" as being the cause of Crohn's, but it's a farse...most good G.I.'s biopsy and test for that first thing.

As far as other things go, it's important that you know the progression of the disease (you can be fistulizing inside, and not know you are).  This is done by getting a good G.I. team looking after your best interests (not their wallets)...and can sometimes be really hard to find (especially in smaller towns).  Also a G.I. team that can explain what's happening on your level...my nurse practicioner draws pictures, I love how she takes all the technical doctor speak and turns it into a drawing a child could understand!

If you're anywhere near Calgary, Alberta, I would strongly recommend Dr. Remo P. and his staff, they have your best interests in mind, and have access to all the recent clinical trials/research and whatnot if your CD (or IBD for that matter) is that bad.

I have severe CD, and they have a positive outlook on my future with the disease (without bags, and with a "normal" life).  Before these guys, I have seen about 4-5 different G.I. groups and they should all be lifetime members of failblog! (told me I would need surgery and have large pieces of my intestine removed).  Now I'm being told that if I was put on remicade day 1 after diagnosis, I would probably today be living a normal lifestyle!

Panda, I have nothing against ND's, in fact, I have one, and an accupuncturist who specializes in chinese medicine, and a chiro, etc...however, you need to know what the disease is doing inside (CT scan, barium follow through xray exam, ultrasound, colonoscopy, etc.) to be educated on what your body is doing...especially if you get abdominal pains that cause vomiting or a fever (as this can mean that a fistula has ruptured and caused an absess, or it could simply mean that your appendix has ruptured!).  If you're one step ahead of the disease in my experience, you will have more options for treatment.

I'm trying the ultrainflamx (or the new 360...not sure the difference...gunna check with my chiro on that one) before I have to go in for surgery so that I can make it as tidy as possible in there so that the surgeon doesn't have to "hunt and peck" so to speak.  If you want to know how I'm doing on it, fire me a message on here, I'll reply.

I could go on, I hope I have been some help to at least one person, I don't want to come across as preachy, but I wanted to disembowel (forgive the bad pun) some myths.


----------



## Domsmom

I am planning to start the ultrainflamx.  How has it worked for everyone??  Any good recipes for the diet?  I just started seeing a NP...trying to get things under control.  I don't want to go on Remicade!!


----------



## frogger72

I'll be starting on UltraInflamX as well. Really curious if it helps at all.


----------



## ameslouise

I used UtraInflamx and a bunch of other products by metragenics for about 8 months.  I did this coupled with an intense vitamin/IV supplement infusions regimen and a (mostly) vegan diet. 

The only thing it relieved me of was money in my wallet.

I then tried 9 months of Humira and 6 months of metho. Nothing seems to work for me, not the natural route, not the medical route.  I have frustrated both my complimentary care doctor and my traditional GI.

I don't think the UltraInflamx will hurt you and it might even make you feel better.

Good luck. -Amy


----------



## frogger72

Yeah, this stuff is expensive. At least this stuff is a source of protein and calories. I can use all the intake I can get. My weight is down really low! Sometimes I wonder if all these supplements I take are really doing any good...
But thanks for your input, Amy.


----------



## gentry4jc

Hi Panda, my son has been using the Ultra InflamX Plus 360 for almost 2 weeks and loves it! Our acupuncturist prescribed this once per day (to start his day) he's so thin and is in obvious need of nutrition... It's very soothing, it tastes great and it's also supposed to be very healing to the mucosal lining from esophagus to rectum (sorry so literal). He likes it with fresh strawberries and banana. He's still tapering off the prednisone so we don't know yet how he's "really" doing? But we are hopeful! His ND has 30 yrs experience in acupuncture and specializes in Chinese medicine along with diet/nutrition, and supplements. He also has done a lot of testing to find out what foods are hurting him. Gluten and cow dairy are huge problems! He is also VERY firm on drink and eat warm! So no "smoothies"! Best to stick with Soups, broths, room temp drinks, and foods that are easy to digest. He really can eat pretty much anything... I buy almost all organic so the whole family has been "sojourning" this path :thumleft: We are learning... It's been a rough 8 mo's and I'm sure we are only scratching the surface :wink: Blessings to you!


----------



## mboud88

So I got the Banana Pineapple flavour and been doing smoothies with it. I may have gone too far with the fruits because I feel as though my stomach is saying :sign0085: so I'm gonna take a break from it tomorrow because I work. 

Does anyone have any good recipes?

Thanks!


----------



## ronroush7

Panda, make sure you check with your doctor before going off meds.  Wish you the best.


----------

